# Czcionki w Firefoxie.

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Może ktoś wie jak zmienić czcionki w Firefoxie - w menu, na belkach(nie na stronach, bo to można w preferencjach).

Używam wersji 1.0.2PL skompilowanej pod gentoo2005.0 pod kde3.4. Myślałem, że to coś z gtk, lub gtk2, zmieniałem tematy i czcionki, ale pod Firefoxem nic się nie zmieniło.

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm a próbowałeś zmieniać czcionki w centrum sterowania kde  :Question: , o ile dobrze Cie zrozumiałem to tam są odpowiednie opcje. A tak z ciekawości to gdzie znalazłeś taką wersje gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

1. Oczywista pomyłka, już poprawiona.

2. Niestety ustawienia w Centrum Sterowania KDE nie mają wpływu na czcionki w FFx.

----------

## Zwierzak

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

Punkt 10 CZYTAC! Obowiązkowo!

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Klasyczne "qui pro quo"

Ad1. Dotyczy nie istoty, czyli czcionek, ale mojej pomyłki w pierwszym poście - było Gentoo2005.6, co poprawiłem.

Ad2. Zasady czytam, ale p.10 tu się nie stosuje - problem czcionek  w FF [NOT SOLVED] niestety.

----------

## totencham

Mnie w tym pomogło chyba zainstalowanie gtk-qt-engine. Piszę chyba, bo jeszcze glibc emergowałem, a w czasie emergu czcionka w zegarku mi się zmieniła. Normalnie nie podejrzewałbym, żeby glibc miał cokolwiek do czcionek, ale że tak się stało z tym zegarkiem...

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Niestety nic nie pomaga.

----------

## Zwierzak

Takie dyperele to chyba się ustawia w opcjach Firefoksa, zakładka ogólne, czcioki i kolory. Jeżeli nie pomaga to wejdz na about:config i tam poszukaj

----------

## zieloo

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !!
> 
> Może ktoś wie jak zmienić czcionki w Firefoxie - w menu, na belkach(nie na stronach, bo to można w preferencjach).
> 
> 

 

No właśnie...

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Szanowny Panie Zwierzaku myślał Pan, że tego nie próbowałem, co mi Pan radzi.

Nic z tego !! W operze i konquerorze można ustawić rodzaj czcionek nie tylko dla wyświetlanych stron, ale również dla samego interfejsu przeglądarki( w moim przypadku pod KDE3.4), czego dla FF i mozilli się nie da( przynajmniej ja nie potrafię). Próbowałem ze stylami dla kde i tematami gtk i gtk2. Nic, nic ... to znaczy jakaś cieńka ohydna czcionka na górnej belce( Plik, Edycja itd...) z rozwinięciami. Cały FF dla mnie przez to traci. Wrócę chyba do opery.

PS. About:config również "przeleciałem". A estetyka interfejsu to dla mnie nie duperel.

                                                                   Adam F.

----------

## km-l

Moze pomoze utowrzenie pliku .gtkrc-2.0 z wpisem

gtk-font-name = "helvetica 8"

----------

## arsen

za czcionki w menu w firefoxie odpowiada ustawienie GTK, ja osobiście kiedy chce mogę to zmieniać za pomocą gtk-chtheme. Jeśli za pomocą tego programu nie będzie ci dalej działać to wina leży na 100% po stronie kde które lubi czasem dożucić "3 grosze" do interfejsu gtk.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Używałem i gtk-switch i gtk-ctheme. Niedziała zmiana czcionek i pod Gnome2.8 również.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie, ale ja się poddaję.

----------

## zieloo

No to może tescik opery 8.0? :Razz: 

Co do czcionek w Firefoksie to ten temat chyba nigdy nie zniknie z forum...

----------

## kicior

gnome-font-properties

U mnie działa.

----------

## zieloo

Gnome...

----------

## (l)user

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !!
> 
> Może ktoś wie jak zmienić czcionki w Firefoxie - w menu, na belkach(nie na stronach, bo to można w preferencjach).
> 
> Używam wersji 1.0.2PL skompilowanej pod gentoo2005.0 pod kde3.4. Myślałem, że to coś z gtk, lub gtk2, zmieniałem tematy i czcionki, ale pod Firefoxem nic się nie zmieniło.

 

Zobacz tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1206936.html

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Zobaczyłem, zrobiłem i .. przegrałem !!

No comments.

----------

## (l)user

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !
> 
> Zobaczyłem, zrobiłem i .. przegrałem !!
> 
> No comments.

 

U mnie dziala  :Smile: .

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

To powiedz jak wybierasz w Firefoxie czcionkę dla pasków narzędzi ?

----------

## (l)user

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !
> 
> To powiedz jak wybierasz w Firefoxie czcionkę dla pasków narzędzi ?

 

Moj blad, czytalem dosc pobieznie ten watek i myslalem ze chcesz o prostu zmienic rozmiar czcionki. Jest cos takiego jak  gtk-qt-engine. Pozwala to na uzytwanie w aplikacjach gtk styli z kde, co do czcionek nie dam glowy ale raczej tez. Po zainstalowaniu pojawi sie nowe menu w panelu sterowania, chyba w sekcji wyglad i motywy.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Nie czyta się dokładnie wcześniejszych postów, "gtk-qt-engine" już było.

----------

## qxek

Zainteresuj się plikiem ~/.mozilla/firefox/nazwa_twojego_profilu/chrome/userChrome.css.

Standardowo po instalacji nie ma go, lecz istnieje plik userChrome-example.css na przykładzie którego możesz go ustawić.

Działało u mnie powiększanie czcionki w menu, ale jej zmania - nie, choć według pliku exammple jest taka możliwość.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Niestety ostatnie rady również nie pomogły.

Coś moje gentoo jest uparte. Nadmieniam, że Firefoxa kompilowałem ze ebuilda z flagami już niepamiętam z jakimi. Może dobrałem nie takie i dlatego FF jest oporny.

----------

## Strus

Chcesz zmienić wielkość czy rodzaj czcionki ?

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Zasadniczo rodzaj.

----------

## Strus

To zależy od tego jak skompilowałęś Firefoksa. Nie pamiętam z jakimi flagami kompilowałęm, ale kiedyś jak zmieniałem rodzaj czcionek w KDE to zmieniały mi się też w FF.

Niestety nie pamiętam z jakimi flagami go skompilowałem. Musisz popróbować. Zdaje mi się że było to -gtk2, ale w tedy koszmarnie wyglądał  :Razz: 

Co do wielkości czionek to zmieniają mi się tak z wersją binarną jak i kompilowaną.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Przekompilowałem FF i nic !!

Tak chyba być musi. Próbowałem wszystkie rady i nic. Wywalam firefoxa.

----------

## Loozak

Rozwiązanie tego problemu jest banalne. Należy w katlogu /root/.mozilla/firefox/**/chrome

** to jakies numerki - różne dla każdej instalacji, po porsru przejdź do /root/.mozilla/firefox/ i wejdź w jedyny katalog, jaki się tam znajduje a potem w katalog chrome. Tu masz plik userChrome-example.css - zmień jego nazwę na userChrome.css i edytuj go. Dopisz gdziekolwiek (w tym pliku  :Wink: ) nastepującą linijkę:

```
/* UI fonts */

* {

  font-size: 16pt !important;

  font-family: Tahoma !important;

}
```

Oczywiście ten font-size możesz zmienić na jaki chcesz. Teraz zapisz plik i włącz firefoxa. Powinno być ok. U mnie to podziałało.

----------

